# Continental Kennel Club



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

In the future would people please do the moderators a big favor and list the above group as CoKC. People are assuming this is Canadian Kennel Club and taking great offense. I would rather not have to continue to defuse these situations.


----------

